# Prince's Cutting Log



## Arnold (Jan 10, 2004)

This is not going to be a detailed diary or journal, more of a log...not sure how often I will update it.

I am exactly 12 weeks out from my show as of today, so I snapped a few pics, obviously I am still a bit smooth, I am also carb depleted in the pics, so they are not the greatest examples of my condiition (or size) right now.

For the next 4 weeks I plan to continue training relatively heavy, I am doing some short cardio sessions around 3 days per week.


My current diet and supplemetns is the following:

Meal 1: 1/2 Cup Oatmeal w/ 3/4 cup Milk & 1.5 Scoops Whey Isolate Protein Powder
Meal 2: Optimum Pro Complex Protein Bar
Meal 3: 6oz Deli Cut Chicken Breast and 1/2 Whole Wheat Pita, 1 Small Apple & Cucumber Slices.
Meal 4: Optimum Pro Complex Protein Bar
Meal 5: (Post Work-Out) 1.5 Scoops Whey Isolate Protein Powder & 1 Scoop CytoMax Recovery Drink.
Meal 6: Lean Steak or Chicken Breast (marinated in oil), Green Veggie or a Green Salad w/ oil dressing.
Meal 7: 1 Scoop Optimum Egg Protein Powder & 1tbsp Natural Peanut butter


Multi-Vitamin twice per day.
Extra Vitamin C and B Complex.
Fish Oil 3 times per day.
10-15 Grams L-Glutamine per day.
5 Grams MET-Rx Creatine per day.
VPX Sports Redline - Pre-work-out
AST GABA & EAS ZMA - Before bed
Optimum Glucosamine/Chondroitin daily. 


I will probably replace the protein bars at around 4-6 weeks out, we'll see as I progress.

Pics taken Jan. 10, 2004:

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=674

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=675

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=676


----------



## Randy (Jan 11, 2004)

Sounds like an excellent program Prince.
I sure wish I could keep that kind of a diet routine.  I'm trying though.  I find it much easier to keep the vitamin and supplement routine, then I do the diet.  It seems there is never enough time in the day... The hours go by so fast, I find many times I miss my meal schedule and fall short on my target protein goal....   Well, I guess that happens to the best of us though.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 11, 2004)

Pics look good Prince, 

What is your wieght at right now??

Legs look awsome.....good luck


----------



## katie64 (Jan 11, 2004)

Nice to see you have a journal, great luck to you


----------



## Arnold (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Pics look good Prince,
> 
> What is your wieght at right now??
> ...



thanks

about 182lbs, maybe a bit depleted though, also those pics do not do my legs justice IMO, they are actually pretty cut.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 11, 2004)

yesterday and today I was feeling pretty sore and worn down, so I took both Saturday and Sunday off from training, except for a 30 minute walk each day.

I also forgot to mention, since my carbs are relatively low I will be doing one carb up per week, where I take in an additional 300-400grams of carbs to restore glycogen.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 11, 2004)

yum yum! im sure u will do great


----------



## Jodi (Jan 11, 2004)

Nice legs 

I still don't think you eat enough veggies


----------



## Arnold (Jan 11, 2004)

I had a big salad last night!


----------



## Randy (Jan 11, 2004)

Veggies    Prince needs to eat some full bodied country food to fatten his ass up 



> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Nice legs
> 
> I still don't think you eat enough veggies


----------



## Leslie (Jan 11, 2004)

Glad to see you started a journal

Your pics look quite impressive for 12 weeks out. While you are "smooth",  you are still pretty lean-esp in the abs.
Nice


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 11, 2004)

Very impressive.  Good luck!!!


----------



## Arnold (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie *_
> Glad to see you started a journal
> 
> Your pics look quite impressive for 12 weeks out. While you are "smooth",  you are still pretty lean-esp in the abs.
> Nice



thanks, I started dieting about 3 weeks ago.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 11, 2004)

I agree with Les, your looking great at 12 weeks out, shoudl have not a problem getting in top condition. legs rock! 
Best of luck!  
what is the date of your comp? Im currently 11 weeks out or so.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 11, 2004)

thanks, it's April 3rd.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 12, 2004)

Okay, dieting went very well this weekend (those are always more difficult days  ) as I said I took both Sat & Sun off from training, I was just feeling sore and run down, however I walked for about 30 minutes each day.

Tonight is chest and shoulders, I am still doing more work on my right pec (rebuilding right side from nerve injury back in August) it's coming along well, but still noticably smaller to me.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> thanks, it's April 3rd.



well Ill be! same day as mine!


----------



## Arnold (Jan 12, 2004)

then you did not count out the weeks correctly.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 12, 2004)

LOL  I guess not..  Im just getting too excited! lol


----------



## Arnold (Jan 12, 2004)

I added some cucumber slices to meal 3 starting today (to appease Jodi  )


----------



## Jodi (Jan 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> I added some cucumber slices to meal 3 starting today (to appease Jodi  )


 

Veggies are important


----------



## P-funk (Jan 13, 2004)

Just wondering, what is in the CytoMax Recovery Drink?


----------



## Arnold (Jan 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Just wondering, what is in the CytoMax Recovery Drink?




*Ingredients:*
CytoSport's unique complex carbohydrate blend including amylopectin starches and maltodextrins from corn hybrids, Alpha-L-Polylactate (our patented L-lactate formulation containing non-acidic L-lactate ionically bound to L-arginine, fructose, glycine, L-histidine and L-alanine, sodium L-lactate, potassium L-lactate, L-pyruvate), fructose, glucose, potassium succinate, L-glutamic acid,inosine, magnesium succinate, calcium succinate, citric acid, malic acid, natural and artificial flavors, ascorbic acid, L-alanine, L-glutamine, natural color (carmine), food gum, chromium polynicotinate ChromeMate GTF). 


*Nutrition Facts*
Serving Size: 1 scoop (25g) per 16 oz. water
Total Calories 95 
Total Fat 0 g 0% 
Saturated Fat 0 g 0% 
Cholesterol 0 g 0% 
Sodium 100 mg 4% 
Potassium 110 mg 3% 
Total Carbohydrates 20 g 7% 
Dietary Fiber 0 g 0% 
Sugars 11*** g 
Protein 0** g 0% 
Unaccounted Calories 15 calories 
Vitamin A 0% 
Vitamin C 100% 
Chromium 40% 

http://www.bulknutrition.com/?products_id=136


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 13, 2004)

That CytoMax looks similar to the Endurox that we drink after long runs.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 14, 2004)

Looking solid.  Especially the quads and lats.  If I were you, I'd be focusing on the traps, tris and forearms.

Also, you are too freaking lean for 12 weeks out.  Take a few weeks off dieting and add some muscle (your body should be primed for it).


----------



## Arnold (Jan 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Looking solid.  Especially the quads and lats.  If I were you, I'd be focusing on the traps, tris and forearms.
> 
> Also, you are too freaking lean for 12 weeks out.  Take a few weeks off dieting and add some muscle (your body should be primed for it).



Thanks.

Funny you say the traps, I was thinking that same thing after I took the pics. 

I am dieting very sloooowly though....  

I just want to make sure I get ripped, the mistake I made in the past was dieting too quickly, sacrificing LBM and still ending up flat.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 14, 2004)

Prince, when did you start your diet on (how many weeks out)??


----------



## Arnold (Jan 14, 2004)

I cleaned it up starting Dec. 1, got serious mid-December.

so, I am about 4 weeks into dieting.


----------



## Randy (Jan 14, 2004)

Prince you animal


----------



## atherjen (Jan 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> I am dieting very sloooowly though....
> 
> I just want to make sure I get ripped, the mistake I made in the past was dieting too quickly, sacrificing LBM and still ending up flat.



Im doing the same.. nice and slow. I was told too that I was a bit too lean for 12 weeks out.. but I dont want to end up loosing muscle by dieting too severe those last weeks and I want to be sure that I can get in top condition as well. 
we think alike


----------



## P-funk (Jan 20, 2004)

Prince, just wondering how the dieting and training are going??  You mest look pretty ripped by now (what 7 or 8 weeks out?).

Was wondering if you have noticed any decreases in strength yet?

Also, you mentioned somewhere els that you are doing high intensity cardio three times per week, yes?  I was wondering how many weeks out fomr the show you started that?


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 20, 2004)

hey princey poo...sorry to bother you but do you know what the abbreviation for "weight" would be?


----------



## Randy (Jan 20, 2004)

wt. or w is the abbreviation for weight.  Either one should be correct.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Prince, just wondering how the dieting and training are going??  You mest look pretty ripped by now (what 7 or 8 weeks out?).
> 
> Was wondering if you have noticed any decreases in strength yet?
> ...



actually, bf is about the same (maybe a % less), I am 10.5 weeks out, but Sunday I weighed in at 184lbs, probably the M1T.

starting this week I am kicking into high gear as far as training and cardio though, I will probably take pic within a week or so.

previously I never really used any "HIIT" cardio, mostly power walking. To be honest it was over 10 years ago, not only do I not remember exactly, I did not really know what I was doing back then anyway. 

and no real strength loss yet, but again that could be because of the M1T.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 20, 2004)

Glad to hear that its going to well Prince!  
its still a ways but getting close eh? 
Keep up the hard work!


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 20, 2004)

Prince, cutting seems like it's coming along nicely man. Curious, what are you stats now, roughly?


----------



## Arnold (Jan 20, 2004)

5' 6"
184lbs
bf is around 7%


----------



## atherjen (Jan 21, 2004)

Nice!!!   I have a very good feeling your going to do well!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 21, 2004)

M1T dosage, length of cycle, etc?


----------



## Arnold (Jan 21, 2004)

4 weeks at 20mg per day. (4 separate doses)


----------



## Randy (Jan 21, 2004)

M1T is legal right, and comes in pills?
Are you happy with the gains M1T has given you Prince?
Do you recommend others try it?

Oh and how is it going Twin?


----------



## Arnold (Jan 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> M1T is legal right, and comes in pills?
> Are you happy with the gains M1T has given you Prince?
> Do you recommend others try it?



Yes, it's legal for now...I am using the 1fast400 Underground Labs brand.

Yes, I am cutting, yet gaining LBM, and getting stronger! I did not expect this at all.

Others try it? If they are looking for a good PH, then yes, but I do no typically go around recommending PH's to people.


----------



## Randy (Jan 21, 2004)

Well I may give it a try.   I too want to cut, but still retain my LBM.  Whatever your doing Prince, you look like your doing it right...  Keep up the good work!  

For me, I'm still building mass.  I hope to incorporate a nice cardio blend into my routine when the weather gets nicer.  I rely a lot on the weather, since I workout outdoors.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> Whatever your doing Prince, you look like your doing it right...  Keep up the good work!



thanks


----------



## Rissole (Jan 22, 2004)

Wow Prince, your a monster  Good luck in your comp bud 
Awesome wheels, what do you do for legs....
Good lats too


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 22, 2004)

Looking good Prince. Can't wait to see your 'final' pics.  Good luck on the comp man.


----------



## oaktownboy (Jan 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> bf is around 7%


nice


----------



## Arnold (Jan 22, 2004)

work-outs are at 6 times per week, no more slacking on cardio! 

diet is pretty much the same, cannot tell if I have gotten much leaner in the last 2 weeks cause I know I am holding water from the PH's....feel like I have actually gained LBM, no loss of strength, of course this could change once I drop the PH's. I plan to drop them for about 2 weeks, then go back on until show week.

Depending on how I feel I may snap some more pics this weekend and post...we'll see.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> 
> Depending on how I feel I may snap some more pics this weekend and post...we'll see.



I hope you do!


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 23, 2004)

Everything looks good Prince, cutting is just a b*tch. Pics look good too man, keep it up.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 23, 2004)

yeah, it sucks...I am at one full month of dieting now... 

oh, I forgot to post that I went to the dermatologist yesterday and got an Rx for some anti-biotics and a topical to get rid of my back acne!

I worked arms today, awesome work-out, I applied some of the tips from HERE and really blasted my biceps!

I also did close grip bench press for triceps which I felt unusually strong on.

arms were extremely pumped, and I am definitely getting leaner cause I could see a full vien protruding from each bicep going all the way up thru my pec... and overall my arms were unbelievably vascular today.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 23, 2004)

Awesome Prince!! Keep it up hun. any chance of thsoe new pics this weekend!


----------



## Arnold (Jan 23, 2004)

Yes, I am pretty sure that I will take some this Sunday.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 23, 2004)

look forward to it!


----------



## Randy (Jan 23, 2004)

Thanks for the bicep article...

But I got majorly side tracked when I stumbled onto this blonde
:  











> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> yeah, it sucks...I am at one full month of dieting now...
> 
> oh, I forgot to post that I went to the dermatologist yesterday and got an Rx for some anti-biotics and a topical to get rid of my back acne!
> ...


----------



## Rixmon (Jan 23, 2004)

Oh... your competing... Very nice man, You look crazy ripped... haha i am so far behind hahaha


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 23, 2004)

Prince, c'mon man, where are the weights? What's the point of keeping a journal if we cant see the weights that you're throwing around?


----------



## Randy (Jan 23, 2004)

Prince just doesn't want to intimidate you MonStar


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 23, 2004)

LOL, please, I am definitely game for some competition.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> Yes, I am pretty sure that I will take some this Sunday.


Excellent, I'd love to see your progress.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 25, 2004)

in case anyone cares...pics will be taken and posted tomorrow night (Monday) cannot do it tonight.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> in case anyone cares...pics will be taken and posted tomorrow night (Monday) cannot do it tonight.



you know I care! cant wait!


----------



## oaktownboy (Jan 25, 2004)

at 11 weeks out(?), have u thought about adding a little size and not dieting down so much before ur comp..for just a week or so??


----------



## Arnold (Jan 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by oaktownboy *_
> at 11 weeks out(?), have u thought about adding a little size and not dieting down so much before ur comp..for just a week or so??



I am 10 weeks out as of yesterday, and I feel that my diet is right on track.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 25, 2004)

9 weeks 6 days to go... Im counting them down!


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 26, 2004)

Wow, youre looking pretty damn lean for 10 weeks out Prince, be careful not to fall into the typical bodybuilder depletion a few weeks out from the show. I have seen time after time a guy with a great physique will lean out too fast and get depleted for the competition. 

And one more thing, start posting your weights.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MonStar *_
> 
> And one more thing, start posting your weights.



I knew you were going to say that!


----------



## Arnold (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MonStar *_
> Wow, youre looking pretty damn lean for 10 weeks out Prince...



I have not posted my 10 week pics yet (those were 12 week pics)!


----------



## P-funk (Jan 26, 2004)

> And one more thing, start posting your weights.



I don't understand why you care so much about the weight he is lifting??


----------



## Arnold (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> I don't understand why you care so much about the weight he is lifting??



I don't know either, and it's not that impressive anyway! 

btw, I consider myself a bodybuilder, not a powerlifter, I really do not even care how much weight I lift. I admit it is nice to get stronger and press heavy weight, but it is not what I focus on in my training.


----------



## oaktownboy (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MonStar *_
> Wow, youre looking pretty damn lean for 10 weeks out Prince, be careful not to fall into the typical bodybuilder depletion a few weeks out from the show.


that's what i was thinking as well


----------



## Arnold (Jan 26, 2004)

*Progress pics 1-26-2004*

Just took these pics tonite, I am a little leaner, but holding some serious water from the PH use.

I did not post a front quad pic cause I am holding so much water they were not very impressive. I decided to post a back leg shot instead just for fun! 

FRONT ABS

BACK BICEP 

BACK LEGS


----------



## P-funk (Jan 26, 2004)

Lookin' good.  Nice bicep peak and the fornt abs shot looks awsome for 10 weeks out!!


----------



## Arnold (Jan 26, 2004)

thanks, although our "local experts" think I am too lean! 

(when have either of them dieted for a show?)


----------



## Arnold (Jan 26, 2004)

oh, btw, I was 182lbs first this morning.


----------



## oaktownboy (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> thanks, although our "local experts" think I am too lean!
> 
> (when have either of them dieted for a show?)


me  a local expert hell no..i just wanna see u win dawg


----------



## P-funk (Jan 26, 2004)

I don't believe in to lean!!!  Although, I have never dieted for a show so whatever...lol.


182!!!  Man that is awsome.

Have you seen any of your comeptetion yet??


----------



## Arnold (Jan 26, 2004)

Just mess'n with ya...

I would love to win, although my only goal is to go into the show the best I can be, hopefully at 4% bodyfat.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> I don't believe in to lean!!!  Although, I have never dieted for a show so whatever...lol.
> 
> 182!!!  Man that is awsome.
> ...



I have no idea who will show up, however I have attended this show numerous times in the past 10 years and it is ALWAYS a high quality show with serious competition, especially the middleweight class.

Exactly, you cannot be too lean on show day, but you can definitely not be lean enough!

I would rather peak early and have to maintain for a week or two than not peak soon enough.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 26, 2004)

yeah, peaking early seems like the way to go to me also....it is better to know you are going to come in in shape then to have to play catch up a few weeks out.

Good luck....middleweight and light heavy seem to always be the toughest weight classes as that is where most people seem to end up after dieting down.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 26, 2004)

Looking good Prince 

Just outta curiosity, what is your BF% normally before preparing for a show?


----------



## Arnold (Jan 26, 2004)

I have gone as high as 16-17%, but probably never will again, I think from now on I will stay at around 12%. I just do not seem to benefit from gaining all of that extra fat.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 26, 2004)

Looking good Prince!  Sweet rear delts


----------



## atherjen (Jan 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> Just mess'n with ya...
> 
> I would love to win, although my only goal is to go into the show the best I can be, hopefully at 4% bodyfat.



LOVE the attitude! thats how I feel for my comp as well. 
Your looking GREAT!!! IMO its better to be ready early for the show then have to struggle to get leaner in a hurry that last few weeks. Keep up the great work, everythings right where it should be!


----------



## Arnold (Jan 27, 2004)

thanks everyone.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 27, 2004)

Im sure you'll kick ass Prince, just be sure to take names


----------



## Arnold (Jan 28, 2004)

did cardio & abs tonite...weighed in at 186lbs, but that was at 6pm.

I did a little refeed tonite as well, 2 bowls of whole wheat pasta and meat sauce (went a bit overboard!)  but damn it was good. 

I will be curious to weigh myself tomorrow night...seems like I am going the wrong way here with weight, but I am not gaining fat, so I have to attribute the weight gain to the M1T, it obviously works! I plan on about one more week of M1T, 10 days at most, then I will get off for 2 weeks.

tomorrow night is back/traps.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 29, 2004)

spagetti? who said that was allowed on the diet?  lol JK!! besides you can def afford it!


----------



## gopro (Jan 29, 2004)

Prince...just popped on to tell ou that I am EXTREMELY impressed with how you are looking and to tell you to keep up the good work! You should look pretty damn amazing by show time!


----------



## Arnold (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Prince...just popped on to tell ou that I am EXTREMELY impressed with how you are looking and to tell you to keep up the good work! You should look pretty damn amazing by show time!



thank you, now why don't you fly out here the week of the show and help me out, I am willing to say that I used all VPX supps for my contest prep.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> spagetti? who said that was allowed on the diet?  lol JK!! besides you can def afford it!



well, it was whole wheat pasta, actually pretty healthy stuff!


----------



## gopro (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> thank you, now why don't you fly out here the week of the show and help me out, I am willing to say that I used all VPX supps for my contest prep.



How much will you pay me?? Seriously though...I will help you any way I can buddy!


----------



## Arnold (Feb 2, 2004)

was feeling a bit rundown when I did arms on Saturday, so I took Sunday off completely, and I am still contemplating on taking off tonite as well.

diet is going great, I weighed in first thing Saturday morning at 180lbs.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 2, 2004)

sounds like things are def going along great for you then. I can relate to feeling rundown... Ive been as of late for sure. You were smart to take yestarday off. 
Keep up the good work! 8 weeks and 5 days to go!!


----------



## Arnold (Feb 3, 2004)

took another day off from training (yesterday) just felt like I needed a little break, will resume training tonite.

weighed in first thing this morning at 182lbs, if anything I feel/look leaner, definitely have not gained any bf.


----------



## Randy (Feb 3, 2004)

Prince,

You lazy ass


----------



## Arnold (Feb 3, 2004)

I know, I feel like one too. 

I just do not want to get into a state of overtraining.


----------



## Randy (Feb 3, 2004)

Yeah I hear ya Prince, your doing the right thing.
Sometimes your body needs a rest and a chance to rejuvenate.

I feel like doing the same myself today... Raining and miserable again in California  .  Since I workout in my backyard, it makes for a bad day.  Most of my equipment is in a room, but my bench press is out in the weather. I'm hoping the clouds clear long enough for me to get my benching in today .


----------



## Arnold (Feb 4, 2004)

Trained legs last night, stayed in the 12 rep range, but it was a great work-out.

Tonite is chest and shoulders, weight will be moderate, and mostly dumbbell work.

I really need to get "serious" now (not that I haven't been) but I am down to 8 weeks and a couple of days and still weighing in at 182lbs in the morning. I do attribute some of this weight to PH's though, I am still getting leaner but I do not want to compete as a light heavyweight, need to weigh in below 176lbs. And for the first time ever the weigh in is at night (very unusual) and as you know we all weigh 4-5lbs heavier at night.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 8, 2004)

Update!

Yesterday was the 8 week mark, so I am now "balls to the walls" serious! I will NOT skip any cardio sessions, diet 100% strict, even my refeeds will now be nothing more than extra carbs either from whole wheat pasta, whole grain oats, etc.

Tonite was biceps an triceps, went very heavy on both, great work-out. Did 17 minutes HIIT cardio after my work-out, burned 180 calories. Last night I weighed in at 187lbs, yet have maintained leanness. I figure I need to lose 8-10lbs to get to competition shape.

I plan on taking pics in 2 weeks from yesterday, if I post that here I am obligating myself to it!  So, new pics will be taken and posted on February 21, that will be the 6 week mark.


----------



## M.J.H. (Feb 8, 2004)

> Trained legs last night, stayed in the 12 rep range, but it was a great work-out.
> 
> Tonite is chest and shoulders, weight will be moderate, and mostly dumbbell work.


Let's see those weights you're throwing around Prince!


----------



## P-funk (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> Update!
> 
> Yesterday was the 8 week mark, so I am now "balls to the walls" serious! I will NOT skip any cardio sessions, diet 100% strict, even my refeeds will now be nothing more than extra carbs either from whole wheat pasta, whole grain oats, etc.
> ...




Are you talking 8-10lbs of real weight or 8-10lbs of water that you are going to lose?


----------



## Arnold (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Are you talking 8-10lbs of real weight or 8-10lbs of water that you are going to lose?



well, middle weight class cut-off is 176, first thing in the morning I am weighing around 182lbs, however the weigh in is at night, so I need to be at least 10lbs lighter than my nightly weigh in right now...


----------



## P-funk (Feb 9, 2004)

gotcha.  you are going to end up being a light heavy then?  Or are you really shooting for the middle weight class?  I think you look pretty good right now that at 8 weeks you are right on target.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 9, 2004)

No, I will be a middle weight, after I see how I do and how things go, where I end up with my weight, I _might_ try and compete as a light heavy weight in November.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 9, 2004)

Either way those are the two hardest weight classes to compete in.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Either way those are the two hardest weight classes to compete in.



yes they are...damn it!!!


----------



## Arnold (Feb 12, 2004)

Not much new...diet and training are going good, I am off of the PH's for now and I can see the water weight disappearing, I am going to start tanning this weekend.

Carb up days are limited to extra oatmeal in the morning and "clean" carbs in the evening.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 12, 2004)

Good Luck on your upcoming competition!!   I'm sure you'll do fantastic


----------



## Arnold (Feb 12, 2004)

thanks!


----------



## P-funk (Feb 12, 2004)

how many cals per day are you at prince?


----------



## Arnold (Feb 12, 2004)

hell if I know, never was big on calorie counting!!! 

2500 maybe? whatever it is it has not really changed in the last 8 weeks.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 12, 2004)

If you don't count calories, I am curious, how were you making changes in your diet as the weeks went on?  Just dropping carbs or something form each meal here and there?

eating is like training.  Instincual


----------



## Arnold (Feb 12, 2004)

yes, I am very instinctual with training and diet....I have not really made any diet changes though, I just added in cardio, no cheat meals, or anything.

and my carb refeeds are very clean now, that's about it.

btw, Shawn Ray never counted calories either.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 12, 2004)

GooD LUCK PRINCE!! You will look Awesome on stage!!!


----------



## P-funk (Feb 12, 2004)

Good stuff.



Prince and Shawn Ray, one in the same


----------



## Arnold (Feb 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Prince and Shawn Ray, one in the same






maybe if I had his "supplements".


----------



## P-funk (Feb 12, 2004)

hehehe, true


----------



## Arnold (Feb 12, 2004)

Now I do do some things "scientifically" P-funk:

(here are a few that are consistent)

7 meals per day, one every 3 hours
35-40 grams of protein per meal
1.5 grams of protein per pound of bodyweight
Very low saturated fats 
Carbs are low overall, but I do eat oats and whole grain wheat pitas, but no carbs after 1pm, except on a carb refeed day.
Fish oil 2x per day, sometimes 3.
Drink water all day long...
PW protein shake with glutamine and creatine.

In the past I used fitday.com and I logged everything I ate every meal for a couple of months, which helped out quite a bit, but I do not feel that it's something I have to continue to do.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 12, 2004)

Looks good prince.  I wan't questioning your methods though.  I was just asking.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 12, 2004)

Looking good Prince, looking forward to new pics!


----------



## Rissole (Feb 12, 2004)

Whats your comp date again P?


----------



## Arnold (Feb 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Whats your comp date again P?



April 3rd.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 16, 2004)

been off of PH's for about 8 days now, have dropped a few pounds of water weight and it shows big time! I am a solid 180lbs right now.

I measured bodyfat tonite, did it several times with my digital bf calipers which measures 3 points: chest, abs and thigh, the consistent measurement was 6% out of 5 tries.

I plan to do another PH cycle starting next Monday.

I have increased cardio to about 4 days per week, diet is the same.

I plan to take pics this Saturday.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 16, 2004)

6 % !!!!  

Way to go Prince!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 2, 2004)

Update?  I want to see some new picts!


----------



## Arnold (Mar 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Update?  I want to see some new picts!



I was just telling my wife today I want her to take some pics this weekend, which will be 4 week out pics.

Everything is pretty much the same, diet is exactly the same, the only thing different is I started doing cardio Tuesday, Thursday and Saturday mornings. I get up at 6am those days and do 20 minutes of HITT.

I am leaner now, still at 180lbs.


----------



## Randy (Mar 2, 2004)

Premier,

Nice fro bro


----------



## Arnold (Mar 8, 2004)

Finally took my damn pics! 

[IMG2]http://ironmagazine.com/images/rob/3-08-04/Back-03-08-2004.jpg[/IMG2] 

[IMG2]http://ironmagazine.com/images/rob/3-08-04/Upper-03-08-2004.jpg[/IMG2]

[IMG2]http://ironmagazine.com/images/rob/3-08-04/Side-03-08-2004.jpg[/IMG2]


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 8, 2004)

not showing


----------



## PreMier (Mar 8, 2004)

[img2]http://myweb.cableone.net/jamesandbrandy/redx.gif[/img2]


----------



## Arnold (Mar 8, 2004)

there we go!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 8, 2004)

went to gallery!
the march 8 pics are awesome Prince!

Good job man

I didnt see the one you posted above but the new gallery ones are still good


----------



## PreMier (Mar 8, 2004)

Damn.  You look awesome!


----------



## Randy (Mar 8, 2004)

Great Pics Prince....Looking Good!


----------



## Arnold (Mar 8, 2004)

thanks, that damn 4-AD keeps me a bit puffy, I am actually very lean...I have just under 4 weeks now.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 9, 2004)

Lookin' good prince!!


----------



## Arnold (Mar 9, 2004)

Thanks!

Another thing I should have noted I am a bit carb depleted. 

oh, and I am at 182lbs right now. I have maintained same weight the past 3 months, and gotten leaner. (I love M1T)


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> I was just telling my wife today I want her to take some pics this weekend, which will be 4 week out pics.
> 
> Everything is pretty much the same, diet is exactly the same, the only thing different is I started doing cardio Tuesday, Thursday and Saturday mornings. I get up at 6am those days and do 20 minutes of HITT.
> ...


So are you doing 3 days HIIT and 1 day traditional? Earlier you said you were doing 4 days cardio. Do you think 30 minutes HIIT is too long? What are you doing for your HIIT Training?

Your pics are awesome! I'd be happy if I ever looked close to as good as you look in those pics.  

I've been taking the M1T by itself, this is my 4th and last week- up to 30mg a day. That stuff kicks my ass!!! I can hardly get up in the morning let alone do anything else!


----------



## Arnold (Mar 9, 2004)

I typically add in another day of cardio at the end of one of my work-outs during the week, usually always HIIT type cardio, not really traditonal.

Today I did 25 minutes of cardio, so it varies between 20-30 minutes.

I can attribute my leaness mostly to diet though, I have been eating clean and strict for 12 weeks now.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 9, 2004)

I've been sickly clean for 6 weeks now, nothing bad or high glycemic at all but I notice no difference in my stomach (or very little) and I have my comp in 7 1/2 weeks. I've actually put on weight since I've started. http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/gallery/showgallery.php?cat=500&ppuser=3750&thumb=1


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 9, 2004)

> Finally took my damn pics



Pics looks great!!

Way to go!!!


----------



## Arnold (Mar 9, 2004)

thanks


----------



## atherjen (Mar 9, 2004)

looking great Prince!!!  you should do VERY well in your comp! its coming soon!!!  looks like your right where you should be!


----------



## Arnold (Mar 9, 2004)

thanks


----------



## Arnold (Mar 30, 2004)

Well, today was my last work-out!  

per gopro's advice, I did a full body work-out yesterday and today (light), I may do some light cardio tomorrow, posing the next two days, Friday completely off....and Saturday is it!!!

I have been tanning for about 1 month now, I plan to do a coat of Pro-Tan Thursday night and Friday night, and a coat of Dream Tan Saturday morning (per gopor's advice also). I expect to be black!!! 

I plan to do some minor carb loading Thursday and Friday, my weigh in is Friday night, it's looking like I will be around 182-184lbs, we'll see. But I am definitely going in as a light-heavy weight, not a middle weight like I thought.

I willl try and post pics on Sunday.

I was going to take more pics, but decided not to. I felt that if they did not turn out good it might affect my confidence.  Although I am feeling very happy and confident with how I am looking, but I figured I would have plenty of pics taken at the show...


----------



## Jodi (Mar 30, 2004)

Good luck Prince 

You'll do great regardless of the outcome.  Good job 


Is that Dream tan II?

May I ask about water..... Are you do sodium loaded, water load and drop etc?  What does your carb load look like?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 30, 2004)

Nice Prince.  Kick ass man!


----------



## Arnold (Mar 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Good luck Prince
> 
> You'll do great regardless of the outcome.  Good job
> ...



thanks Jodi.

No, it's Dream Tan #1 Golden Brown.

I have not done anything different as of now with water, sodium or carbs. As of Sunday I dropped my calories by about 150 per day hoping to shrink my gut a little bit.

I was going to increase carbs by about 100grams roughly Thursday and Friday, and go easy on my water intake Friday.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 30, 2004)

So how are you dropping water?  

If you can I'd get yourself some Dream Tan II or at least check it out.  I prefer the color and the appearance over everything else I tried.  

Are you using high gi carbs?  What kind?   So many questions.  Sorry, I just like to hear what everyone else does too.   Just call me nosey


----------



## maniclion (Mar 30, 2004)

Good luck Dude.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 30, 2004)

I do not plan to mess with water much Jodi (other than reduce intake on Friday), but one thing that is helping me quite a bit is E-Form (transdermal anti-estrogen), this last week I have experienced a big change in my hardness, vascularity, etc. 

I have not competed in ten years, and I want to keep everything relatively consistent and see how I end up. This first show is just a "primer" for me, I plan to do a bigger show later in the year, maybe one late summer too, undecided on that one.

If I screw around too much with water, sodium and carbs I am afraid I may make myself look worse, which happens often to people. Being out of competition so long, I need to "re-learn" my body, before I screw around with water, carbs, etc. any more than I plan too this first show. i.e. carb depletion/loading.

In the past I only used Pro-Tan on top of my base tan, the only reason I was going to try a coat of Dream Tan is because gopro suggested it, plus you do not use any posing oil if you apply the Dream Tan. I would proably be fine with my base tan and the 2 coats of Pro-Tan, but I was hoping to tone down the "orange" look that the Pro-Tan gives you.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 30, 2004)

Jodi, haven't you only done one show?


----------



## Arnold (Mar 30, 2004)

oh, and the reason I chose color #1 is because on bodybuilding.com where I purchased the Dream Tan it said this:

*Formula one is brown-bronze and formula two is 
red-bronze.*

red-bronze did not sound good!


----------



## Randy (Mar 30, 2004)

I guess there is 4 days left hey Prince?

Good Luck, I know you'll knock em dead
(brown-bronze) or (red-bronze)


----------



## P-funk (Mar 31, 2004)

Good luck Prince.  Go get 'em!!


----------



## Jodi (Mar 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> Jodi, haven't you only done one show?


Yup - hence the reason for so many questions


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 31, 2004)

Good luck buddy! Can't wait for pics afterwards. When did you start the E-Form and how did you use it?


----------



## Jodi (Mar 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> I do not plan to mess with water much Jodi (other than reduce intake on Friday), but one thing that is helping me quite a bit is E-Form (transdermal anti-estrogen), this last week I have experienced a big change in my hardness, vascularity, etc.
> 
> I have not competed in ten years, and I want to keep everything relatively consistent and see how I end up. This first show is just a "primer" for me, I plan to do a bigger show later in the year, maybe one late summer too, undecided on that one.
> ...


Gotcha - I understand.  What a learning process I found this to be as well.  I truly never learned my body until I competed.

Good Luck Prince


----------



## atherjen (Mar 31, 2004)

:bounce:   
BEST OF LUCK PRINCE!!


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 31, 2004)

Good job Prince.  I am sure you will be happy with the outcome,  because of a lot of hard work.

Now go kick some ass


----------



## Arnold (Mar 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> When did you start the E-Form and how did you use it?



I am on my second week of E-Form. 

Around 6 Sprays AM & PM (12 per day total).


----------



## Arnold (Mar 31, 2004)

thanks everyone!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 31, 2004)

GOOD LUCK PRINCE!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 31, 2004)

Have fun Prince!!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 4, 2004)

HOW DID YOU MAKEOUT AT THE COMP PRINCE???????


----------



## Jodi (Apr 4, 2004)

Well..............

How did it go?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 4, 2004)

what song did you pose to?


----------



## Arnold (Apr 4, 2004)

Eminem's "Till I Collapse".

Eminem was very popular this year! Many fitness and bodybuilders posed to his songs. But I was the only one that used "Till I Collapse".


----------



## Arnold (Apr 4, 2004)

Results here:
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=29785


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 4, 2004)

Great Job !


----------



## Arnold (Apr 4, 2004)

thanks


----------

